# MSC Monterey



## the brit (Jan 31, 2010)

MSC Monterey crew being airlifted off from vessel apparently breaking up 60 Kms south of Portugal cove south Newfoundland vessel heading from Le Havre to Newark NJ


----------



## the brit (Jan 31, 2010)

Msc Monterey sitrep
http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cargo-ship-in-distress-near-portugal-cove-south-1


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Update: The Joint Rescue Coordination Centre reports that the MSC Monterey is currently at anchor off Newfoundland and the response has been turned over to Transport Canada.

The 20 crew remain onboard the vessel following the evacuation of 4 passengers earlier Sunday.
http://gcaptain.com/msc-monterey-co...ed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Gcaptain+(gCaptain.com)


----------

